# No Valentine's or anniversary cards made to give a WS?



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you taken a look at these cards?!? There is no way I could give him any! With all these cheaters out there you'd think they'd make some specialty cards like - We're talking on Valentine's Day, that's a start? Or Happy Anniversary! I'll just pretend we're starting over and the last 17 years didn't exist. 

Really, what are you guys gonna do? Our 17th is a few days before Valentine's.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

guys don't really care about cards


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hurtingbadly said:


> Have you taken a look at these cards?!? There is no way I could give him any! With all these cheaters out there you'd think they'd make some specialty cards like - We're talking on Valentine's Day, that's a start? Or Happy Anniversary! I'll just pretend we're starting over and the last 17 years didn't exist.
> 
> Really, what are you guys gonna do? Our 17th is a few days before Valentine's.


you might have a niche for starting your own business?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

They make nice cards for cheaters...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

card from WS to BS

_If I had a hammer, I'd build a house for two.
And if I had a sailing ship, I'd take a trip with you.
And if I had a poets hand, I'd write a verse for thee.
And if I had the painter's touch, on canvas you'd be.

But I don't have a hammer
And I dont have a ship
So I can't build a house
And we can't take a trip

And I'll never be a poet
Nor have the painter's grace
So I'll never write you a verse
Nor immortalize your face

And also I have herpes...
_

(Stephen Lynch song)


----------



## beenbetrayed (Oct 11, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> They make nice cards for cheaters...


Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

hurtingbadly said:


> Have you taken a look at these cards?!? There is no way I could give him any! With all these cheaters out there you'd think they'd make some specialty cards like - We're talking on Valentine's Day, that's a start? Or Happy Anniversary! I'll just pretend we're starting over and the last 17 years didn't exist.
> 
> Really, what are you guys gonna do? Our 17th is a few days before Valentine's.


I guess you know when you've moved on and you think...with the money I save from buying a card, I can get some pretty good chocolate, and share it with whomever I like, or not.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> card from WS to BS
> 
> _If I had a hammer, I'd build a house for two.
> And if I had a sailing ship, I'd take a trip with you.
> ...



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I needed to read this right now...Thanks


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I needed to read this right now...Thanks



Stephen Lynch - Love Song - YouTube


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

It was more the I have herpes at the end LOL


----------

